
Books Warren Buffett thinks you should read - ohjeez
http://www.smh.com.au/business/markets/21-books-warren-buffett-thinks-you-should-read-20161103-gshv25.html
======
kabdib
Some of the books look interesting.

I am, however, dubious about Jack Welch as a role model. Steve Ballmer's
adoption of Welch's employee performance system did more damage to Microsoft
than any other single policy I can think of.

So, for one book at least, "meh" with a couple levels of indirection. Some of
the others are on my list, though.

(I thought that _The Making of the President_ by Theodore White was really
good. It's helpful to remind ourselves that politics has always been a crappy
scene, and that we shouldn't expect things to be automatically any better
today than they were 50 years ago).

~~~
doh
Hopefully people are intelligent enough to know not to take any advice, no
matter if it comes from a book or a person, too literally.

I read Welch's books and it was inspiring. Doesn't mean I ran back to my
employees and enforced everything I read.

BTW I agree that some of the management styles were proven harmful. You can
say the same about Andy Grove's management though. Times changed, society
evolved. Still very helpful to know what was tried and what worked at what
time

~~~
maxxxxx
I remember reading the Welch book and finding it terrible. It seemed to me
mainly a litany of great things he did and great people he hired. No real
insight, just an egotist full of himself. Maybe am I just too low on the totem
pole to appreciate his way of thinking?

~~~
triangleman
I had the same feeling about that book.

------
dogma1138
A bit disappointed that pretty much all of them seem to be investment/finance
related (with 2 being general history).

I would expected to see much more general philosophy books on that list.

------
griffinmichl
I don't really see the benefit to reading books on investing. For the middle
to upper middle class, it's extremely straightforward. Avoid taxes wherever
legally possible. Invest in index funds and bonds w/ low fees. Don't panic
when there's a downturn.

~~~
intrasight
What's the fun in that ;) And how am I going to make any money with my
investment books and advice?

------
cafard
1000 pages a day? Maybe, in the course of a long day, I can read 200 or 250
pages of straightforward narrative fiction or history. I would have doubts
about a financial adviser who told me that he read six hundred pages a day.

------
thenomad
Is there a way to get Poor Charlie's Almanack in electronic format? I looked
for it on Amazon, but no luck.

~~~
steveeq1
Not available in electronic format, unfortunately. It's very well illustrated
though.

I read it, twice in fact, and can vouch it is a very, very good book. It's
basically a collection of charlie munger's speeches and writings. An example
of one such speech is here:
[https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html](https://old.ycombinator.com/munger.html)

If you like that, you'd probably like "Seeking Wisdom" which is part of the
same publishing house. (And not sure if this matters, but it's a favorite of
Nassim Taleb's as well).

[https://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/orderform_2016.php](https://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/orderform_2016.php)

------
GrumpyNl
Some people are so poor, all they have is money.

------
pdog
Why is there not a single work of fiction or poetry in that list? Surely Mr.
Buffett think you should read more than just business books.

~~~
brownbat
Maybe he doesn't consider himself a qualified authority in areas outside his
primary domain.

Since he wouldn't ask a poet where to invest, maybe he feels it would take too
much hubris to offer his advice on poetry.

On the other hand if you want other CEOs describing their favorite books,
often fiction they've enjoyed, valuewalk has some:

[http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/09/warren-buffett-favorite-
boo...](http://www.valuewalk.com/2014/09/warren-buffett-favorite-books/)

e.g.:

Oprah - To Kill a Mockingbird

Zuckerberg - Aeneid

Bezos - Remains of the Day

Tillerson - Atlas Shrugged

